# Got jars



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

DW and I stopped at the local thrift store this am and they had a bunch of canning jars..I talked to the owner of the store and asked for a deal..We bought 7 cases of pints for 3.00 per case and 6 cases of quarts for 4.00 per case All 13 cases had bands. When we got home some of the quarts had half pints in them. all were in the original box except for the 1/2 pints.. Dont think we will be needing any more jars for a while..except 1/2 pints


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Great find! I just stopped at Goodwill on the way home from work this am. They had a 50% off sale. Picked up 30 jars, mostly quarts for 25 cents each. I could have had more, but the cart was full!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow! What a deal!

Earlier this year I answered an ad on Craig'sList where someone was wanting canning jars. I priced mine at $4 case (and I had washed them!) but they said I wanted too much. I would give them the dirty one for $3, but they said THAT was too much. Geez!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

That's great, what a haul, woo hoo! Wish we had deals like that around here. On the rare occasion I can even find canning jars at our thrift stores, they want $1 to $1.50 per jar...without bands!  I've told them that's way more than new, but they don't care, won't lower the price by a penny. I guess some fool buys them because the next time I go they'll be gone, but not me! 

I never find them at yard sales either, except once a couple of years ago. There was a cone sieve and pestle for $4, and I asked the old man if he had any more canning stuff he wanted to get rid of. He said he had "tons" of jars and an old canner in the house but didn't think anyone would buy them. He invited me in, and I carried out 11 boxes of jars, mixed pints and quarts, for $2 a box and $20 for a 12 quart Presto canner still in the original box and two canning books from the 1930s and 1940s. It kind of made up for all the times I DON'T find any, lol.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm planning on canning some this summer so I wish I could find some deals like this. When we cleaned out Mom's place I gave away boxes and boxes of canning jars. If I had only known.

I think with the renewed interest in gardening the prices are only going to go UP!


----------

